
NSA Retreats from Targeted PCs If They're Already Infected by Other APT Malware - oedmarap
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/nsa-retreats-from-targeted-pcs-if-theyre-already-infected-by-other-apt-malware/
======
scrupulusalbion
>Territorial Dispute will search files on the infected computer for file names
and registry keys known to have been used by malware deployed by other nation-
state hacking groups.

This seems rather easy to defeat; it is analogous to security by obscurity.
You only need to learn (1) what files and registry entries that specific
malware generates and (2) what subset of those are harmless. If Territorial
Dispute only looks at file names, then that makes things even easier.

------
canada_dry
Funny how they felt it was necessary to define the acronym NSA, but not APT.

